# Ali express magnetic sun shade



## heitneRsays (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got these delivered today from ali express. The quality seems suprisingly good and the price was right ($48 shipped for rear doors). Hardware looks to be the same as oem. I believe the seller offered the full set for $96. Downside is it took about 5 weeks to receive









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## estepnie (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have a link to these?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heitneRsays (Jul 21, 2008)

US $48 | For Lavida&Lamando&Passat&Santana&Touran&Tiguan&Teramont Car Curtain Black Magnetic Car Side Window SunShades Mesh Shade Blind
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m71nhEY

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## heitneRsays (Jul 21, 2008)

I messaged with the guy to ensure he sent me the model for the long wheelbase tiguan (L/Allspace) which is what we get in USA

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SnarkyGnome (Jul 15, 2019)

looks like the fit is good. What is your overall opinion of them? worth the price and the wait?

I briefly considered the OEM sunshades but the price was what deterred me. For that price, I would rather just re-tint the vehicle. I don't think there is any added benefit of doing secondary sunshades opposed to just darker tint, but I dunno.


----------



## heitneRsays (Jul 21, 2008)

I would say definitely worth it for the ali express one, I have seen the oem ones up close and they look almost identical minus the VW tag. I favored these over tinting because I needed to shade my daughter in her car seat, and like being able to take it out in the winter time when not needed. Also you can drive with the window open and it will still provide shade.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## helo stella (Oct 7, 2012)

Seems like a pretty great alternative to OEM. I'm really interested in these, myself, in that they cover the whole window surface unlike the retractable screens available in stores. Somehow, the sun always finds it's way around those "one-size-fits-all" ones and my kid pays the price - so i need to find something else. Did you have to install the 3M plastic bracket to hold the sun shades in, and if so, where did you have to install it? Is it noticeable? Anyone know if the plastic brackets are required for the OEM ones? A minor price to pay compared to the savings over OEM, but just something I'm curious about. Also, the website say that the buyer is responsible for customs fees - did you have any or was it just the $48 for the two rear windows total? Thanks! :beer:


----------



## SnarkyGnome (Jul 15, 2019)

helo stella said:


> Also, the website say that the buyer is responsible for customs fees - did you have any or was it just the $48 for the two rear windows total? Thanks! :beer:


That's pretty statement is pretty standard when ordering things from aliexpress. Of all the things that I've ordered from there, I've never had to pay any customs fees.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

helo stella said:


> Seems like a pretty great alternative to OEM. I'm really interested in these, myself, in that they cover the whole window surface unlike the retractable screens available in stores. Somehow, the sun always finds it's way around those "one-size-fits-all" ones and my kid pays the price - so i need to find something else. Did you have to install the 3M plastic bracket to hold the sun shades in, and if so, where did you have to install it? Is it noticeable? Anyone know if the plastic brackets are required for the OEM ones? A minor price to pay compared to the savings over OEM, but just something I'm curious about. Also, the website say that the buyer is responsible for customs fees - did you have any or was it just the $48 for the two rear windows total? Thanks! :beer:


I have the OEM shades in my Tig and there are no brackets. the shades themselves have magnets in them. The fit is perfect. Once I installed them, I have not removed them at all. Just don't roll the rear windows down more than half way or the shades could become dislodged by the wind


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

helo stella said:


> Anyone know if the plastic brackets are required for the OEM ones?


The VW version claims to be magnetic and there's no clips mentioned or shown in the description. In fact it says "...and a magnetic frame allows easy installation/removal with no tools or fasteners required."
https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-magnetic-pop-in-sunshade-black-5nn064365/?c=Zz1pbnRlcmlvciZzPXN1bnNoYWRlJmE9dm9sa3N3YWdlbiZvPXRpZ3VhbiZ5PTIwMTgmdD1zZWwtcHJlbWl1bSZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz

The $211 VW kit only includes the rear five windows (not front) so I suspect the 3rd party front window shades may well require the clips, but I'd love the first hand account.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the OE set. Totally worth it. I like that I can install and remove within 5 seconds. Not a fan of the extra hardware that comes with the AliExpress version.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

I also have the OE set and I haven't taken them off since installing them. It fits very well, no extra brackets necessary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Anyone one have pictures how these work with the rear windows down? My wife bought some cheap window shades that stick to the window and if you accidentally roll down the window...well it causes issue and the shade can get stuck in the door panel if you could imagine.

There is a 20% accessory save from VW and I found these for about $220 shipped.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

MiamiBourne said:


> Anyone one have pictures how these work with the rear windows down? My wife bought some cheap window shades that stick to the window and if you accidentally roll down the window...well it causes issue and the shade can get stuck in the door panel if you could imagine.
> 
> There is a 20% accessory save from VW and I found these for about $220 shipped.


I don't have any pictures, but they don't go on the window themselves, but the inside frame of the door. So there is about a half inch gap between the window and the sunshades. 

Chiming in as another owner of the OE set, and they were well worth the $200. Cheapest I found: https://www.bamwholesaleparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-rear-sunshades-5nn064365


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> I don't have any pictures, but they don't go on the window themselves, but the inside frame of the door. So there is about a half inch gap between the window and the sunshades.
> 
> Chiming in as another owner of the OE set, and they were well worth the $200.


Awesome thanks. That’s what I wanted to confirm.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 10, 2014)

MiamiBourne said:


> Awesome thanks. That’s what I wanted to confirm.


Yes sir, I also edited my post with a link where I bought mine, just wanted to make sure you saw it.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> Yes sir, I also edited my post with a link where I bought mine, just wanted to make sure you saw it.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Antimatter said:


> Yes sir, I also edited my post with a link where I bought mine, just wanted to make sure you saw it.


Got mine today. Will put them in later and post pics.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am thinking of buying either Aliexpress or OEM sun shades. Anyone selling their used set before I go and buy a new one?
*PM* if you have set for sale. Thanks


----------

